# Safe feeding for underweight cat



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Today at work we found a stray cat, and the ladies in the office put her in a box and practically forced me to take her home. Okay, so they didn't need to do much forcing because she's the sweetest thing in the world. But she is disgustingly skinny. I have never owned or really even seen an animal this underweight. 

Obviously she needs a vet visit, which I have planned, but in the meantime I figured I'd ask if anyone has experience with dietary needs of underweight cats. Is it just common sense? Right now I'm giving her lots of small meals throughout the day so he doesn't overdo it. I've also got her on primarily soft food because with the way she's wolfing it down I'm afraid kibble might pose a choking hazard. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like your doing everything right. Just keep the meals small and make sure she does over do it on water either. Congratulations on your new family member.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Nikki. She's dozing peacefully next to me right now. I've been wanting a cat but wasn't really financially in a position to go and adopt one. But when this girl came my way I couldn't say no. She's far too sweet and gentle and friendly to be a feral cat, she belongs in a nice safe home so I'm doing my best to provide that for her.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I always say, you don't adopt a cat, and finds and adopts you. She's gorgeous.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

She's beautiful looks like she might have some abysinnian in her


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

She does have a kind of wedge face and large ears. But it's hard to tell what she really looks like since she's pretty much a skeleton with some fur on it D:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm glad she's with you now where she will have a safe and loving home  She's really beautiful and it's great she can be comfortable now.


----------



## JaimieG (Oct 2, 2011)

You are doing right with the multiple small meals rather than free feed right away, and as was mentioned do the same for the water. The only thing I recommend if you arent already doing so is feeding kitten food rather than adult formula. She is so under weight and is definatly low in nutrients she needs the extra that will be provided in kitten food.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous So glad you took her in.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, I am feeding her kitten food. She's had a bit of kitten kibble (stolen from Sherlock, his blue buffalo kitten food) as well as lots of wet food. 

We go to the vet tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------

